# Topics > Sport > Training AI >  Connected Coaching, Asensei, Inc., Greenbrae, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Asensei, Inc.

asensei.ai

----------


## Airicist

"asensei introduces asensei.ai, A Developer Platform To Add Connected Coaching™ To Any Sport Or Fitness Product"
asensei.ai gives developers the APIs to add real-time Connected Coaching™ to sport and fitness products with just a few lines of code

July 1, 2021

----------


## Airicist

"Connected Coaching Start Up asensei Raises $2.2M To Fuel B2B Growth"
asensei accelerates push to add Connected Coaching to every sport and fitness product to help anyone improve their form and technique.

June 16, 2021

----------

